# Indianapolis Campus Police Officer Shot today



## masstoazcop

A Butler campus police officer was shot and killed today. According to published reports, the officer was shot in the head. The suspect(s) are still outstanding at this time.


----------



## eglock72

Butler Officer Slain; Suspect Shot, Captured
Police Man Shot Officer In Head Outside Fieldhouse

POSTED 1251 pm EDT September 24, 2004
UPDATED 614 pm EDT September 24, 2004

INDIANAPOLIS -- A man who authorities believe fatally shot a Butler University police officer Friday morning was shot and captured near the campus later in the afternoon, police said.

Video

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Slideshow Images From Scene

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Police said they believe Kahdir Al Khattab shot and killed university Officer James Davis (pictured, left), 31, at about 1030 a.m. in the parking lot of Hinkle Fieldhouse.

Nearly two hours later, officers shot the suspect near the intersection of 44th and Illinois streets, a few blocks away from the fieldhouse, police said.

Al Khattab, 26, was taken to a local hospital and was in critical condition, Indianapolis television station WRTV reported.

Police said Davis was called to the fieldhouse at about 1030 a.m. after receiving a call of a suspicious person in the building as the Butler women's basketball team was practicing, Indianapolis Police Sgt. Steve Staletovich said.

Davis questioned someone, and at some point, witnesses reported hearing a gunshot, police said.

The officer was shot in the head outside Gate 2 in the parking lot, and the shooter grabbed a gun and fled west, police said.

Davis was pronounced dead at Methodist Hospital at 1108 a.m. He was on the force for less than three years, and leaves behind a wife and three children, ages 8, 3 and 1.

Butler Deputy Police Chief Andrew Ryan spoke to reporters about the loss of one of his own.

"We're a very tight unit," he said. "There's only 16 of us in the department. It's a very big loss for us, and we're going to have to step up to the plate and do what we have to do to get our job done."

Ryan said Davis initially was called to the scene on a report of a suspicious person, but did not find anyone. He was called back around 20 minutes later and found a person in the parking lot looking into cars.

"He was able to obtain a name," Ryan said. "He was requesting a background check on that person, and that was the last radio transmission we have."

Police said they believe Al Khattab gave Davis a false name. After he was captured, Al Khattab was identified by his fingerprints through Indianapolis police records, investigators said.

Several schools were locked down on the city's north side after the shooting, RTV6 reported.

The shooting of Davis happened a little more than five weeks after Indianapolis police Officer Timothy Laird was killed in a shootout on the city's south side in which four other officers were wounded.

Posted 24 Sep 2004 23:34:

-- The Butler University police officer who was fatally shot on campus Friday morning had been with his department for just more than a year and a half.

Video

Latest Live Report 
Sky Cam 6: Raw Video Of Scene Where Suspect Was Shot 
Slain Officer Leaves Wife, Three Children 
Slideshow: Images From Scene

Officer James L. Davis, 31, was shot in the head in the parking lot of Hinkle Fieldhouse after being called to investigate a suspicious person, police said.

Davis (pictured, left) left a wife and three children, ages 8, 3 and 21 months, according to Butler.

Davis joined the Butler University Police Department on Jan. 14, 2003. Before that, he was a corporate security officer for Conseco Inc.

From January 2001 to August 2002, he worked as a drill instructor for Project Impact, which provides behavior modification for at-risk youth, according to Butler.

Davis also had worked as a youth service officer for the Indiana Department of Corrections, where he supervised 96 juvenile offenders.

He graduated from Indiana University in 1995, where he majored in criminal justice and Afro-American studies, Butler said.

Butler Deputy Police Chief Andrew Ryan told reporters that Davis' death is a "very big loss" for the 16-member department.

"We're going to have to step up to the plate and do what we have to do to get our job done," Ryan said.


----------



## bstrawse

Officer Davis, when an undergraduate at IU, was a year ahead of me. I don't remember his name - but his face was familar to me. It's very likely - IU's CJ program having about 800 students total - that I had some classes with him.

That's the second Indianapolis area officer killed in recent months - Indianapolis PD lost an officer (and three others wounded) last month.

Bryan


----------



## DoD102

When a police officer is killed, a department not only loses an officer, a nation loses a hero. Our prayers here at Dept of Defense Police in Chicopee Mass go out to this officers family and friends, and dept. I raise a glass to his memory. : int:


----------



## Danman1116

may he rest in peace...my thoughts and prayers go out to this hero that sacrificed his life while in the line of duty int:


----------



## MVS

There are so many Municipal Police Officers out there that DO NOT consider Campus PO's as "Real Police Officers". For those of you that don't think Campus PO's are "Police Officers", I have this for ya: :2up:

CPO's are in equal danger as Municipal PO's... granted it varies on location, but as we all know, it can happen ANYWHERE! Their jobs are essentially the same, just a smaller area.

Some folks don't think of CPO's as "PO's" because they work for a private school and report to an administrative body... well, it's the same as a Town PD reporting to the Board of Selectman. They can easily decide not re-appoint you if they wish... In a College, the Admin is the ultimate boss... in a Municipal setting, the selectman or City Council are the ultimate boss. All the same to me. 

R.I.P. Officer James Davis :wiltedro: [-o&lt;


----------



## briand911

R.I.P. May god bless his family and his fellow officers.. My thoughts and prayers go out to all of them.. [-o&lt; 



Well said RPD couldn't agree more!!!!! :t:


----------



## Danman1116

work at Stonehill College as a watchman...hopefully soon to be a reserve officer...maybe this will be good reason to arm the officers here at campus


----------



## Mitpo62

A cop is a cop is a cop....no matter where you work. We all deserve the respect of our chosen profession. Someday this mentality will finally click.


----------



## bstrawse

RPD931 @ Sat 25 Sep said:


> There are so many Municipal Police Officers out there that DO NOT consider Campus PO's as "Real Police Officers". For those of you that don't think Campus PO's are "Police Officers", I have this for ya: :2up:
> 
> CPO's are in equal danger as Municipal PO's... granted it varies on location, but as we all know, it can happen ANYWHERE! Their jobs are essentially the same, just a smaller area.
> [-o<


Indiana is quite different than here when it comes to campus policing.

In Indiana, schools with police departments send their officers to the Indiana Law Enforcement Academy's full course - which is where cities, towns, and sheriff's departments sent their officers. After graduating, they have full police powers - but with limited jurisdiction.

A campus officer in Indiana has jurisdiction on their campus and on adjoining roads - they can also obtain citywide or countywide jurisdiction upon agreement with the local city (chief) and county (sheriff). Most major colleges have such agreements in place.

This differs from all other law enforcement in Indiana as other law enforcement (State - Troopers and Excise, Conservation, City Police, Town Marshalls, and County Deputies) have state-wide jurisdiction. Though they spend 2 days in the Academy talking about how trying to enforce the law outside of your regular jurisdiction is usually stupid.

It's very different from the hodgepodge of "special deputy" / "special officer" / "special state police officer" setup that we have here in Massachusetts..

Bryan


----------



## rascal

As a campus police offficer in this area we are often told by some uninformed people that we are not the "real" police. I have also had local municipal officers on details turn their backs on me as I drive by in my police cruiser as I try to wave "hello" to them out of professional courtesy. The tragic death of our brother campus police officer in Indiana and all PO's killed in the line of duty should remind us all that we are all brother and sister officers regardless of the uniform and communities/schools that we serve. My prayers go out to all their families and may God look out over all of us.


----------

